# E38 - folding rear seats?



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

A question for the E38 gang - did the E38 ever have a folding rear seat option? I don't think they did, but a friend of mine swears that they did. I did a search but didn't see anything so I figured I'd ask the brain trust here. 

--pete


----------



## AutoXer (Oct 21, 2004)

gojira-san said:


> A question for the E38 gang - did the E38 ever have a folding rear seat option? I don't think they did, but a friend of mine swears that they did. I did a search but didn't see anything so I figured I'd ask the brain trust here.
> 
> --pete


I don't think the E38 ever had a folding seat option. There is a ski sack option, maybe that's what he was referring to.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

AutoXer said:


> I don't think the E38 ever had a folding seat option. There is a ski sack option, maybe that's what he was referring to.


Thanks, that's what I think he's thinking of too. The design of the rear seatbacks doesn't look like you would have a folding mechanism in there.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm also pretty certain there was never a folding rear seat option on the E38...


----------



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

its solid steel between the rear compartment and the trunk so don't think so


----------

